# Packin' Poll: More Dangerous-Chainsaw or Handgun



## downeast (Mar 29, 2008)

As long as you started the thread on packing, let's talk reality.

Which is more dangerous from stats *and* your experience with both: chainsaws or handguns ? Serious personal accidents only ; no Wiki trollers allowed  :zip: . 

My opinion: chainsaws.


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 29, 2008)

Chainsaws are much more dangerous. I have never been close to being shot but I have been close to being damaged by the saw. 

Both are potential weapons. Both could be potential tools. Yet you can only own a handgun under certain conditions.


----------



## JustWood (Mar 29, 2008)

It's a toss up !


----------



## LarryD (Mar 29, 2008)

An ignorant person with either is my vote!


----------



## WoodMann (Mar 29, 2008)

A chainsaw is more dangerous, of course. Guns certianly have their place, but I think the chaonsaw is by far more useful.....................


----------



## wahoowad (Mar 30, 2008)

Chainsaw


----------



## burntime (Mar 30, 2008)

Chainsaw, I have 5 stitchs to prove it.  And it wasnt even running  Guess when I reached accross it after sharpening it was definitely sharp.  I own several guns both long and short.  Never hit anything that I did not intended to.  With a chainsaw you have the fatique factor.  Uneven ground can also be tricky.  Have you ever seen anyone at the range saying..."go ahead and use it but I am not sure about it?"  I have heard neighbors say that while loaning out a chainsaw!


----------



## kevin j (Mar 30, 2008)

you wwill NEVER EVER EVER see a permit system for chainsaws or a laws to try and outlaw chainsaws or etc etc and so on. 
....... 



Unless you live in the UK, already in force there. Spent time there for work, my boss went to help a guy cut up a blowdown in his back yard. Hand saw. what?    can't have chainsaw for personal use unless have the safety training and get permission to buy.    (didn't sayif there is a 10 day waiting period........)

so the big brother attitude is coming here way faster than we realize.
saws, motorcycles, firearms, liability, etc. etc.
 think, vote, write letters, etc. etc. get involve

kd.


----------



## ChrisN (Mar 30, 2008)

Chainsaws are only more dangerous to the user.  Handguns are infinitely more dangerous to bystanders.


----------



## snowfreak (Mar 30, 2008)

Not a hand gun but a bullet could have got me.  When I was real young I wanted to see what was inside a .22 bullet.  Of course the best way to find out is to take the bullet on a cement floor and hit the end with a hammer.  Never did find out what was inside but learned that a hammer makes for one crude firing pin.  Every now and again I get a ringing noise in my ear just to remind me of my childhood.  To this day I don't have a clue where the bullet ended up but luckily it wasn't in me.  So add hammergun to the list and that would be my pick.


----------



## downeast (Mar 30, 2008)

chrisN said:
			
		

> Chainsaws are only more dangerous to the user.  *Handguns are infinitely more dangerous to bystanders*.



From experience with bystanders injured or killed, or statistics ? Check out OSHA figures for chainsaw injuries and deaths compared to non-functional ( police action) dealths and injuries attributed to handguns. 

I'm pleasantly surprised that in a generally left of center, "progressive/socialist" , America is "bad" site ( JMNSHO  :coolsmirk: from reading the posts)  , that there are some of you who responsibly understand and use firearms. And no, there is no "neocon" in this house...none of your flamming here boys and girls. %-P


----------



## jeffman3 (Mar 31, 2008)

This is my opinion on the handgun or chainsaw question. 

Both can be very very dangerous! Also both can be used very very safely! A saw can be used in way that bystanders will be hurt, so can a handgun. I guess what I am saying that tools don't hurt people. People hurt people, by not fallowing proper safety practices. I don't loan out my guns,(long guns or handguns), or my saw. In my household, both are used for their intended purpose, and both are used with proper safety practices. We hunt, and shoot, for food, and recreation, and to bond as a family. We also cut, split, and burn wood to heat our home, and bond as a family. 

I guess what I am saying, is IMO both can be dangerous if used improperly, both can be very safe, if used in a proper way. A healthy respect for both, and proper usage, will result in safe use of the respective tool. I don't see that one is more or less dangerous then the other, if used properly.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 31, 2008)

Own several of both. Chainsawed my leg but haven't shot my leg. Yet.


----------



## billb3 (Mar 31, 2008)

Every accident I know of an opposable thumb was involved.


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 2, 2008)

No personal injuries from either, but I've come closer with a chainsaw, and consider the saw to be FAR more dangerous...  In fact I would say that the chainsaw is probably one of the most dangerous hand-held tools there is - a large cutting blade, moving at high speed w/ no guards, being used on a somewhat unpredictably behaving material, often under less than optimal conditions - hard to get much worse.  Even a skilled and experienced operator can easily be seriously injured through only minor carelessness, or even simple bad luck.  It takes considerable skill and understanding to operate safely, and requires that the operator understand some relatively subtle operating principles.

Firearms OTOH, are mechanically quite reliable and will function in a highly predictable manner 99.999% of the time - they have a simple "point & click" interface, and it is possible to operate one safely by adhering to only a few simple and easily followed safety rules.

As a few easily observed items - look at the amount of PPE required by OSHA for a chainsaw operator, compared to just about any other tool that doesn't involve seriously toxic chemicals, and especially the amount of recomended safety equipment for a firearms operator...

I have no idea about the number of chainsaws in the US, but I would be seriously surprised if it were anywhere even vaguely close to the number of firearms - but my understanding is that ACCIDENTAL firearms injuries are incredibly rare even on a raw number basis, let alone a "per-capita" one, however the same can't be said about chainsaws....

Gooserider


----------



## Eric Johnson (Apr 2, 2008)

Chainsaws don't kill trees--people kill trees.

Neither one should be sold to people unqualified to operate one. Sadly, both routinely are.


----------



## jebatty (Apr 3, 2008)

I think your family auto is far more dangerous -- a real killer.


----------



## biggins08 (Apr 4, 2008)

chrisN said:
			
		

> Chainsaws are only more dangerous to the user.  Handguns are infinitely more dangerous to bystanders.



Unless the tree I cut lands on my neighbors house!


----------



## Ken45 (Apr 4, 2008)

Remember, we spend many hours with our "fingers on the trigger" of a chain saw.  And it is in motion while our fingers are on that trigger. Chainsaw operation may cause unexpected results (binding, kickback, falling trees, etc.)  Often the environment is less than ideal for safety (hillsides, uneven ground, clutter underfoot, etc.)

Proper operation of a firearm means that the ONLY time one's finger in on the trigger is when the firearm is pointed at an intended target and there should be no motion.  Generally the environment is much more stable (good footing, no clutter, nothing unexpected falling toward us).

I have never operated a firearm except in a stable, safe environment.   I rarely operate a chainsaw in such an environment.

Ken


----------



## WarmGuy (Apr 4, 2008)

Might be that you're more likely to be injured by a chainsaw, but more likely to be mortally injured by a gun.


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 4, 2008)

WarmGuy said:
			
		

> Might be that you're more likely to be injured by a chainsaw, but more likely to be mortally injured by a gun.



Arguable AT BEST...  Most firearms injuries are NOT fatal - it takes a hit in one of a very limited number of areas to do major damage, and usually needs a fairly potent round.  OTOH a chainsaw injury tends to involve MAJOR trauma, and while the injury itself is not usually fatal, lack of FAST and effective medical treatment can lead to death from blood loss...

Either way, I can guarantee that getting hit by either a firearm or a chainsaw will probably ruin your day...

Gooserider


----------



## cornbread (Apr 5, 2008)

My opinion: chainsaws.


----------



## johnsopi (Apr 6, 2008)

All I know is don't bring a chainsaw to a gunfight.


----------



## Ken45 (Apr 6, 2008)

johnsopi said:
			
		

> All I know is don't bring a chainsaw to a gunfight.



I don't know about that, it would really"cut 'em down"  ;-)


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 7, 2008)

johnsopi said:
			
		

> All I know is don't bring a chainsaw to a gunfight.



What, You've never played DOOM in chainsaw mode?  Great splatter factor effects....  :sick:  :coolgrin: 

Gooserider


----------



## Outdoorsman (Apr 22, 2008)

I've used half a dozen different saws, and more guns than that, I'd vote saw every time.  The gun is much more likely to be instantly lethal IF that is your intent, but the saw is much more likely to maim without such intent.


----------



## webbie (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll bet the injuries from chain saws are pretty high...stats I found show 30,000 serious injuries per year. I don't think there are that many accidental handgun injuries.

OPPs.....gun injuries and deaths are pretty high- - 2004 stats:
    *  Total Number of Firearm Injuries: 64,389 
    * Total Number of Firearm Fatalities: 29,569

So, all in all, guns (both hand guns and rifles) are more dangerous.....in terms of the number of deaths and injuries they cause per year. Yes, there are a lot of ways to skin the cat, but those are basic stats.


----------



## Jay H (Apr 22, 2008)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Either way, I can guarantee that getting hit by either a firearm or a chainsaw will probably ruin your day...
> 
> Gooserider



I dunno, is the chainsaw on and running?  Getting hit by a firearm can't be too bad, I mean how fast can one throw a firearm, unless you're nolan ryan...    j/k   <LOL>   

At least my chainsaw is about 15lbs, a .45 can't weigh too much. 

Jay


----------



## colebrookman (Apr 22, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> I'll bet the injuries from chain saws are pretty high...stats I found show 30,000 serious injuries per year. I don't think there are that many accidental handgun injuries.
> 
> OPPs.....gun injuries and deaths are pretty high- - 2004 stats:
> *  Total Number of Firearm Injuries: 64,389
> ...




Not many gangs use chain saws as weapons.  Not many city or even suburban folks have chainsaws so the numbers for guns are way more, hence more problems.


----------



## burntime (Apr 22, 2008)

Thats it, start arming the cops with chainsaws, I can hear it already, Stop or I will shread your sorry a$$!  Or how about...I pack a stihl and I am not afraid to use it!  The car shoot outs would get more interesting


----------



## archer292 (Apr 22, 2008)

No question in my mind that a chainsaw is more dangerous than a handgun. That is for me anyway. Put either in the hands of someone who has the training and experience and I think given the environmental factors the saw leaves more opportunity for an accident.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 22, 2008)

burntime said:
			
		

> Thats it, start arming the cops with chainsaws, I can hear it already, Stop or I will shread your sorry a$$!  Or how about...I pack a stihl and I am not afraid to use it!  The car shoot outs would get more interesting



I know what your thinking. "Did he remember to gas it up this morning?" Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement I kind of lost track myself. But being as this is a Stihl MS880, the most powerful production chainsaw in the world, and would cut your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself a question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?


----------



## burntime (Apr 22, 2008)

Yep, forget about the smitty 029, arm him with a farm boss 029  Come out with your chains off and your bars down


----------



## FLASHMAN (May 2, 2008)

Well, this is sort of an apples to volkswagens comparison, but I'll do my best....

Chainsaws

     Intended purpose: cutting wood. When used properly, and with correct safety gear, they are dangerous, but most accidents can be avoided.

Handguns

     Intended purpose: shooting people. When used properly, and with correct safety measures, they are deadly to thier intended target, in the function of protecting the user.


     My verdict is, in general terms, because thier intended purpose is killing, handguns are more dangerous. If your question was which is more dangerous to thier user, then I'd say chainsaws...


----------



## BrownianHeatingTech (May 2, 2008)

FLASHMAN said:
			
		

> Well, this is sort of an apples to volkswagens comparison, but I'll do my best....
> 
> Chainsaws
> 
> ...



Something that operates as intended is not dangerous.  It may be deadly, but that is not a "danger," per se.

Hundguns, when used properly, are not dangerous.  I can't recall ever hearing of a handgun injuring someone who was not asking to be injured, either by attacking someone who they probably shouldn't have attacked, or by treating the handgun in a grossly-unsafe manner.

Chainsaws, on the other hand, even when used properly, can cause injuries or death due to the nature of cutting wood.

Joe


----------



## Eric Johnson (May 2, 2008)

BrownianHeatingTech said:
			
		

> [ I can't recall ever hearing of a handgun injuring someone who was not asking to be injured.



John Lennon
RFK
George Wallace
Students at VA Tech
Countless innocent drive-by shooting victims annually
Convenience store clerks
etc.

Asking to be injured?


----------



## BrownianHeatingTech (May 2, 2008)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> BrownianHeatingTech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but they were injured by _other individuals_, not handguns.  The gun didn't just up and attack them.

I assume we shouldn't consider murders committed by chainsaw in the danger posed by chainsaws, either.  Nor should we consider a car dangerous because of the number who might have been intentionally run over.

Joe


----------



## FLASHMAN (May 2, 2008)

BrownianHeatingTech said:
			
		

> FLASHMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said, that was exactly my point...


----------



## burntime (May 2, 2008)

I use my handgun to punch holes in paper most of the year...but alas, the devil made me do it...it has been known to put venison on the table!  With that said, it is difficult to be accurate at any distance...a chainsaw is easy to aim.  For most I think a chainsaw is much more dangerous...  Most will pick up a chainsaw with little or no respect...with experience comes the respect!  As for a handgun some will just plain shy away.


----------



## WoodMann (May 3, 2008)

Speaking of people using the guns and not the guns killing/ hurting people; how are those lawsuits going againts the gun manufacturers? I can see it now, some dork gets hurt felling a tree on himself then sues Stihl for making the chainsaw, if theydidn't make the saw the dork wouldn't be out there cutting and wouldn't have smashed himself with a tree..............


----------



## BrotherBart (May 3, 2008)

Pook said:
			
		

> silly me to think that in a violent confrontation, i'd rather be holding the handgun.


----------



## WoodMann (May 3, 2008)

Hmm- guess I wouldn't wanna take a chainsaw to a gunfight................


----------



## colebrookman (May 3, 2008)

WoodMann said:
			
		

> Speaking of people using the guns and not the guns killing/ hurting people; how are those lawsuits going againts the gun manufacturers? I can see it now, some dork gets hurt felling a tree on himself then sues Stihl for making the chainsaw, if theydidn't make the saw the dork wouldn't be out there cutting and wouldn't have smashed himself with a tree..............




Ya WoodMann that's basically the same logic used by the anti-gun lobby. Makes no sense and only helps the lawyers. Most of the lawsuits have been thrown out of court as nuisance suits but the anti's have some big$$$$ backers so they will keep trying. Freedom is only as they define it I guess.
Ed


----------



## downeast (May 5, 2008)

I started this, so a word in defense of contrary opinions. Eric does have a strong point about the handgun as a TOOL in the wrong hands.

The most dangerous tool we all use every day--, fatalities per hour of usage, statistics, user error-- is what ? Something we don't even think about: texting, shaving, reading the paper in the high speed lane, illustrating your IQ to fellows ( flying fickle finger of fate), combing your beard in the rearview mirror, making those oh-so-important calls, sharpening the saw on the passenger seat ( oh yeah ) while operating, applying makeup ( yes, you).

Your Motor vehicle.
 :red:


----------



## sylvestermcmonkey (May 5, 2008)

Hmm... I have two chainsaws, many trees felled, zero injuries.
Five handguns, thousands of rounds fired, zero injuries.
Cars... let's see. Been rear-ended three times, two of those knocked me clear off the road into oncoming traffic. Broadsided once, car totaled. Slammed into head-on by a driver who lost control on a bridge. Two close calls with drivers running red lights, and close calls with four legged white-tailed Lyme diseased vermin? Too many of those to count.

I trust myself with chainsaws and guns and other power tools. As for driving among other homo sapiens it seems divine intervention is required. Seatbelts and airbags help too.


----------



## Nofossil (May 6, 2008)

sylvestermcmonkey said:
			
		

> Hmm... I have two chainsaws, many trees felled, zero injuries.
> Five handguns, thousands of rounds fired, zero injuries.
> Cars... let's see. Been rear-ended three times, two of those knocked me clear off the road into oncoming traffic. Broadsided once, car totaled. Slammed into head-on by a driver who lost control on a bridge. Two close calls with drivers running red lights, and close calls with four legged white-tailed Lyme diseased vermin? Too many of those to count.
> 
> I trust myself with chainsaws and guns and other power tools. As for driving among other homo sapiens it seems divine intervention is required. Seatbelts and airbags help too.



To be fair, what if you were surrounded by similar numbers of the same people equipped with handguns and chainsaws instead of cars? Doesn't bear thinking about....


----------



## BrownianHeatingTech (May 6, 2008)

nofossil said:
			
		

> To be fair, what if you were surrounded by similar numbers of the same people equipped with handguns and chainsaws instead of cars? Doesn't bear thinking about....



Lots of handguns around here.  Not so much chainsaws.  I mean, there are chainsaws, but folks don't tend to carry them.

Joe


----------



## burntime (May 6, 2008)

Not to mention you'd need to be one heck of a big guy to conceal it


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (May 6, 2008)

Because my mind idles too much, I often wonder . . .

Since I harvest BTUs in bear/rattlesnake country, and wouldn't have time to reach, could I use the chainsaw to fen off either? I am guessing that the bear would have run from the noise long before I would ever see him, not so sure bout the snake. Prolly slice my leg off trying to behead the groan. :-S


----------



## burntime (May 6, 2008)

They actually sell a shot product...I think it is CCI that basically is like a shotgun in a pistol cartridge for up close and personal protection against snakes.  For bear you better have a 44 mag with hard cast bullets and a stout load to protect yourself.  Anything less is just an agrevation to the bear...better keep on bullet for yourself if your out with a small handgun ;~)  I bet a chainsaw would be a pretty good deterent but if the bear hit it right you could be wearing it!  Hope you, I, or anyone else never has that experience!


----------



## downeast (May 7, 2008)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Because *my mind idles too much*, I often wonder . . .
> Since I harvest BTUs in bear/rattlesnake country, and wouldn't have time to reach, could I use the chainsaw to fen off either? I am guessing that the bear would have run from the noise long before I would ever see him, not so sure bout the snake. Prolly slice my leg off trying to behead the groan. :-S



Oh yeah, those mean, ornery New York bears, out to get you. Goldilocks is not pleased.
Never got close enough to a rattler to check out the sex. You do that in N.Y. do you ?


----------



## BrownianHeatingTech (May 7, 2008)

Handgun versus bear is not the best idea.  The noise of the saw should keep them away, but you might want to wear a bell or two to make some noise even when you aren't running the saw.  They also make that pepper spray stuff, which is a bit easier to score a "hit" with than a handgun, since you can just "fog" the bear's general location.

It's also useful to know what sort of bears are in the area, since grizzly bears are much more dangerous than black bears.  Look for bear scat, and then identify the type of bear:
Black bear scat usually has berry skins in it and smells somewhat fruity. Grizzly bear scat usually has little bells in it and smells peppery.

Joe


----------



## burntime (May 7, 2008)

That is funny as heck  I just sent coffee out of my nose reading that post!


----------



## webbie (May 7, 2008)

We'll locate the scat then call in Joe to sniff.......

Does it pair best with white wine or merlot?


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (May 7, 2008)

LMAO . . .ok, this is NY as in NEW YORK . . . if we got Grizzlies, we got problems. Actually the best deternt for black bears is man's best friend. Though my dog is big and scares people, he is a baby. But when he smells bear . . . Supposedly the Shogun used them to hunt bear, but in any event, black bears are more scared of dogs than anything. The 44M is very effective assuming the hand remains steady. I remeber as a kid watching a Buffalo hop back up on it's feet after being shot with a 357M. Conversely, the buffalo (and I'm told jackasses, donkeys, horses, etc) disliked the dogs but - instead of running away - would make every effort to kill them.

Too bad I don't take the dog on these BTU-excursions as he seems to find ticks that way.

Best defense for the damn snakes is just to go when it's cold out.


----------



## BrownianHeatingTech (May 7, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> We'll locate the scat then call in Joe to sniff.......
> 
> Does it pair best with white wine or merlot?



Pepper odor... have to pair that with tequila.

Joe


----------



## savageactor7 (May 7, 2008)

I use my handsaw a lot more than any of my handguns so I'm voting that the chainsaw is more dangerous. Although I've never had an accident...I'm in the kill zone a lot longer with the saw. And if you spend significant time in the zone...  'S' can happen.


----------



## hornett22 (May 12, 2008)

i can't decide,so i carry both.


----------



## ugenetoo (May 17, 2008)

just take the chainsaw. but you wont get the gun until you have pried my cold dead fingers from it!


----------



## webbie (May 17, 2008)

I have a 14 lb dog, no handgun and a 30 year old Stihl, so my weapons are somewhat limited.

I have been bit by dogs at least three times, but never shot or held up. Never hurt with a chain saw, either.

I think the honest answer is this: It all works somewhat by the hour, and also based on your experience and safety measures. Use any tool long enough, and stupid enough (like the avatar one member has of a friend cutting in sandals), and you will be hurting.

Yesterday, there was a story of a guy who had an itch on his back, so he reached around and scratched it with.....yes, his handgun! You can guess what happened next!
http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/dn/latestnews/stories/051408dnmetitch.f81a31c3.html

One good thing about youth firearms training...I was six years old when I was taught all the basics, and at that age it actually soaks in. I think the camps had to be extra careful with all of us toddlers shooting on the rifle range....and while we didn't fear death (at that age), we did respect adults, authority and teachers.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 17, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Yesterday, there was a story of a guy who had an itch on his back, so he reached around and scratched it with.....yes, his handgun! You can guess what happened next!
> http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/dn/latestnews/stories/051408dnmetitch.f81a31c3.html



Last night Leno said it was a good thing the guy didn't have jock itch.


----------



## ugenetoo (May 18, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> I have a 14 lb dog, no handgun and a 30 year old Stihl, so my weapons are somewhat limited.
> 
> I have been bit by dogs at least three times, but never shot or held up. Never hurt with a chain saw, either.
> 
> ...



the men in my family all get together for a week at hunting camp every year. we have a semi trailer made into a very nice camp that we move 8 miles back from "civilization", and have been going to the same area since the early sixties. the younger generation all are invited to come when they are in the 6 year old range and older. the wealth of information those kids get from that week would be worth 4 weeks at school. firearms training. nature. alternative energy. survival. but its getting harder to do things like that due to the misconceptions about hunters. it seems that we arent very popular with the politically correct crowd.
 during the ice storm a few years back, our hunting crew fared pretty well at their homes due to the fact that we all knew how to survive without modern conveniences. (at least for a short time)


----------



## webbie (May 18, 2008)

ugenetoo said:
			
		

> but its getting harder to do things like that due to the misconceptions about hunters. it seems that we arent very popular with the politically correct crowd.



Funny, I see just the opposite.
I know a lot of PC people, and never hear a word about hunters or fishermen, etc.
It seems as if a coalition of sorts has been forged between environmentalists and sportsmen...in general....and while you won't find me skinning a deer, at the same time I have more respect for someone who knows what goes into their meat than I do for someone who has to have others do the butchering.

In our neck of the woods - admittedly one of the most liberal and PC bastions in the country - we see virtually no backlash against hunters or even firearms in general. It's more live and let live. The "native" population tend to be hunters, fishermen and gun owners and the recent transplants (from Boston, NYC, etc.) tend to be PC, but there is no gap between them when it comes to leaving each other be.

Being from the original early "hippie" (boomer) generation, I was always taught "It's your thing, do what you wanna do" and "I can't tell you, who to sock it to".....in general, at least. 

I think there is a back room deal going on - we won't complain about gay marriage and you don't complain about our hunting.
 :coolgrin:


----------

